# [Kurz-Anleitung] PCIe-Slot isolieren



## der8auer (10. Mai 2012)

*Ich habe heute meine GTX580 Lightning mit LN2 gebencht und hatte nach etwa 5 Stunden extrem viel Wasser und Eis im PCIe-Slot bis zum Schluss die Karte gar nicht mehr erkannt wurde. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einer vernünftigen Isoliermethode gemacht und bin fündig geworden.

**Voraussetzung:*

 Im PCIe-Slot sitzen viele Kontakte welche durch leichten Anpressdruck die Verbindung zur Grafikkarte herstellen. Herkömmliche Isoliermethoden wie LiquidTape, Knetradierer oder Armaflex sind also nicht möglich, da zwar elektrisch isoliert werden soll, aber ein Kontakt zwischen den Pins und Karte Voraussetzung für den Betrieb ist. Ich habe in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal Vaseline verwendet welche, aber nicht ganz so gut isoliert und u.U. die Kontakte chemisch angreifen kann.​ 


*Lösung:

*Ich habe den PCIe Slot mit DOW CORNING 4 eingeschmiert. DC4 basiert auf Silikon und ist genau für diese Anwendung ausgelegt. Normalerweise kann man damit Batteriekontakte einschmieren, um Korrosion der Kontakte zu vermeiden und sie vor Wasser zu schützen. Es ist Temperaturbeständig, elektrisch isolierend und gleichzeitig wasserunlöslich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ DATEBLATT

 Mögliche Bezugsquelle: https://www.distrelec.de/silikon-tube-tube-100-g/dow-corning/dc-4-compound/950870​ 


*Kurzanleitung:*

 Da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob es überhaupt funktioniert habe ich es bei einem PCIe 4x Slot probiert, den ich sowieso nicht verwende. Einfach wie auf den Bildern etwas DC4 auf den Slot geben und dann mit dem Finger einarbeiten. Anschließend die Grafikkarte einsetzten und es kann losgehen. Sollte er die Karte am Anfang nicht erkennen einfach noch einmal aus dem Slot nehmen und erneut einsetzen. Es kann sein, dass der Kontakt zwischen Pins und Grafikkarte beim ersten Mal nicht richtig funktioniert. Anschließend wird es aber problemlos funktionieren. Ich habe es erfolgreich getestet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*​


----------



## StefanKFG (10. Mai 2012)

Nette Idee . Bekommt man das Zeug auch problemlos wieder raus?


----------



## der8auer (10. Mai 2012)

Nö, aber darum ging es mir auch nicht  Denke nicht, dass es restlos aus dem Slot zu entfernen ist.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2012)

Du hast auch echt für jeden Mist ne Lösung


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Mai 2012)

Entfernen? Vielleicht mal mit nem Hochdruckreiniger probieren 
Aber danke, das  Problem hatte ich auch schon öfter, wird sicherlich noch hilfreich sein


----------



## der8auer (11. Mai 2012)

Das wäre sicher ein schönes Video und Community-Aufreger


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2012)

Wie reagiert das Zeug denn auf Hitze?
Vllt kann man das Board auf den Kopf stellen und dann von unten mit nem Föhn dran blasen, sodass durch die Zentripetalbeschleunigung der Erde, die Soße da raus läuft.


----------



## der8auer (11. Mai 2012)

Gar nicht  Also laut Datenblatt bleibt es bis 200°C genau so wie es ist. Was danach passiert weiß ich nicht aber so warm will ich mein Board auch gar nicht machen


----------



## Vaykir (11. Mai 2012)

ja, 200°C sind schon nicht so toll 
Bekommste die Karte überhaupt aus dem Slot wieder raus?


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Mai 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher ein schönes Video und Community-Aufreger


 Ich hab genug alte Boards da 
PS: Apropos Board, bei mir ist noch nichts angekommen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2012)

Vaykir schrieb:


> Du hast auch echt für jeden Mist ne Lösung


 


Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem er einen Slot vom Board reißt und die Karte direkt verlötet, weil die Kontaktqualität limitierend erscheint


----------



## teurorist (11. Mai 2012)

alles wayn man kann auch einfach vaseline rein schmieren wie mann es vor 5 jahren gemacht hat nur das man das wieder raus bekommt 


im endefekt ist kontaktspray nicht dazu da strom zu leiten sondern den kontakt zu verbessern indem das material vor korosion und abrieb geschützt wird. Also eigentlich schon das richtige aber wenn es dafür keinen weg gäbe es mit einigermaßen normalen Mitteln zu entfernen kommt es mir nicht auf ein higend Bord


----------



## motek-18 (29. September 2012)

was ist denn hier mit:	
Plasti Dip Felgenfolie  Spray Flüssiggummi
Plasti Dip® - Flüssiggummi und Flüssiggummispray schützt beschichtet.


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2012)

Geht auch, aber lässt sich nicht ganz so gut ablösen und ist nicht zum elektrischen isolieren gedacht (wobei das bei 1-12 Volt eigentlich keine Rolle spielt).


----------



## motek-18 (30. September 2012)

aber ein gutes mittel gegen kondenswasser etc.?


----------



## der8auer (30. September 2012)

LiquidTape ist besser 

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-isolieren-mit-liquid-tape-und-plastik70.html


----------



## motek-18 (30. September 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> LiquidTape ist besser
> 
> Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...-isolieren-mit-liquid-tape-und-plastik70.html


ich kenne diesen Beitrag schon,so wie andre auch,habe rum Gestöbert nach einem Isolator und das mit dem flüssiggummi gefunden


----------

